# apprenticeship



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

It depends on which local you're applying for . Some locals tests are very easy , some not . Best to study what you can in math , and not worry too much about the reading . The reading portion is just a few paragraphs to which you have to answer questions from . As long as you can read...you should be fine in that portion . What you need to do is worry about the interviews after you pass the test .


----------



## utility57 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Apprenticeship*

Local #466 i charleston,wv.. from what i gather the reading problems are math based also... but i am not sure if algebra based or basic math based.. i have a ged book to prep buy from teachers at work let me borrow.. but they said they needed me to be more specific for them to help me. that is why i am confused on what i need to know?


----------



## imp4pdabest (Sep 25, 2008)

From what I hear, its real easy algebra. Fractions & decimals is what I was told.


----------



## utility57 (Nov 17, 2008)

*apprecticeship*

ok thank you very very much now i can get more study help


----------



## imp4pdabest (Sep 25, 2008)

No doubt. I'm at the library studying right now. I picked up this book called Mechanical Aptitude & Spatial Relations. And the math I seen on the study guide doens't even fit in the category of algebra, its like pre-algebra, 8th grade math.


----------

